# Let's add mass (rick hall)?



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone done the Rick hall lets add mass programme 12 weeks mentoring if so was it any good


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Met him yesterday - the program is BANG on and the online support is fantastic.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Disagree I've seen one of his plans and was shocked at the lack of detail and "cookie cutter" layout, is merely trading off the fact he has a good physique from what I saw.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Disagree I've seen one of his plans and was shocked at the lack of detail and "cookie cutter" layout, is merely trading off the fact he has a good physique from what I saw.


I thought this initially but I think the gaps are filled in via the facebook group you get invited to! In general it's nothing revolutionary but it is a good setup (if included in the facebook group) although I have found one or two contradictions.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Disagree I've seen one of his plans and was shocked at the lack of detail and "cookie cutter" layout, is merely trading off the fact he has a good physique from what I saw.


Your missing the key element, the entire support network that is there. The plans work, but every plan does have a 'cookie cutter' 80% of will stay the same.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

EctoSize said:


> I thought this initially but I think the gaps are filled in via the facebook group you get invited to! In general it's nothing revolutionary but it is a good setup (if included in the facebook group) although I have found one or two contradictions.


Agreed!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MuscleFood said:


> Your missing the key element, the entire support network that is there. The plans work, but every plan does have a 'cookie cutter' 80% of will stay the same.


Well the one I saw;

No protein amounts set

3 of 6 meals were protein shakes

Bog standard training program seemingly cut and pasted from bb.com

Don't agree that 80% of programs are "cookie cutter" body types will dictate where and how carbs are used, carb:fat ratios used, protein/carb source rotation.

Training programs should be tailored to build and frame of person involved, maybe even fibre type tests to give a starting point for best rep range to be worked in.

I'm sure a few coaches on here would disagree that the main percentage of their tailored client work is the same for everyone (80%) as you have suggested.

Just my opinion as stated above.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

who is rick hall.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Well the one I saw;
> 
> No protein amounts set
> 
> ...


The core base are beginners / 1year+ people at the gym - not the bodybuilders. Therefore, it is about getting the basics right. I agree with you that once you get to an higher level, you can and need to be more precise and tailored - but at this level, I don't think you need to be - they need to get on the right track first.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mal said:


> who is rick hall.


the protein discount card owner


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

mal said:


> who is rick hall.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

never heard of him tbh,good shape though.Not sure on the pink underwear:laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a video of Rick Hall talking about nutrition


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you just eat haribo.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Doesn't he claim he's natural as well lol


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> I think you just eat haribo.


you do lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HDU said:


> Doesn't he claim he's natural as well lol


i belive he does yes, was brought up on another thread the other week lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> Met him yesterday - the program is BANG on and the online support is fantastic.


I'm thinking of looking into a OT

Definite 'BANG on' and how long have you been doing it?

What's the online support like?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

LAM was too cookie cutter for me but it will work for 90% of blokes out there

hes one of the nicest blokes youl ever meet also tbf


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

MuscleFood said:


> Met him yesterday - the program is BANG on and the online support is fantastic.


get out of my city


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

where do you's meet him? Does anyone have a copy of the lets add mass ?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> get out of my city


bloody nice city!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

HDU said:


> where do you's meet him? Does anyone have a copy of the lets add mass ?


he goes to me gym, and that would be plagiarism


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> he goes to me gym, and that would be plagiarism


Haha as if you care about copying..


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

HDU said:


> Haha as if you care about copying..


I do when its a mates business...wouldnt you?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I do when its a mates business...wouldnt you?


Yes; I'm sure I've saw it get passed around on the forum anyways

I'm not looking to use it anyway just want to see what the hype about it is


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The very fact we are posting about this suggest Rick is doing well. Fair play. Was always a very polite nice guy to me. On forums and facebook. Not seen the program though. Would be interested to take a look out of curiosity...but not pay for it :lol:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

im not sure I could take him serious with advice after seeing that photo of him in here, don't know why but I get the impression his ego may do a lot of talking


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

atleast he`s not a [email protected] like dutch scott .


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> im not sure I could take him serious with advice after seeing that photo of him in here, don't know why but I get the impression his ego may do a lot of talking


Such an English attitude :lol: any kind of self promotion make you a bell end


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm thinking of looking into a OT
> 
> Definite 'BANG on' and how long have you been doing it?
> 
> What's the online support like?


Simon - I don't think it's for you. You're too creative for this.

He had me going back to a 4 day split, 3 sets of 4 exercises (12-15 reps each) - Was the most boring, demotivating, unimaginitive program i've ever seen.

And don't get me started on the diet lol.

Online support is OK.... but u quickly know if you're one of his favs.

Perfect for beginners, but awful for anyone that knows anything about training imo. I stuck it for two weeks.

Shame as I think Rick looks awesome and has a great business mind, but I do feel a much better service could be provided.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Such an English attitude :lol: any kind of self promotion make you a bell end


tally ho.

just looks far to prancy for me to take serious, I can imagine his serious face been sumint he practised for modelling


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Its the rhetoric in interview and in the let's add mass files which make rick lose credibility. Just very poor self improvement sound bites.

Posting a close up serious training photo with an instagram filter and a copy pasted motivational quote is so 2012! Fb and twitter are full of ten a penny big lads pumped full of GH spouting this sh1t to ten stone losers who hang off their every word.

But... Rick, Dutch and all the rest are making an easy living off it and I'm sat here hating so whose the real loser lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

who cares if the man is telling experienced trainers how to suck eggs , fact is he provides a good base for newbies and funds his lifestyle while doing it .

that is good business sense imo , finding a market and earning from it while giving newbies good advice .


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Its the rhetoric in interview and in the let's add mass files which make rick lose credibility. Just very poor self improvement sound bites.
> 
> Posting a close up serious training photo with an instagram filter and a copy pasted motivational quote is so 2012! Fb and twitter are full of ten a penny big lads pumped full of GH spouting this sh1t to ten stone losers who hang off their every word.
> 
> But... Rick, Dutch and all the rest are making an easy living off it and I'm sat here hating so whose the real loser lol.


TBH if you are a proper coach its not an easy living in my eyes. If you have 40 or 50 clients and each has a specific diet and training plan, that takes up a lot of time especially if they are emailing you daily or weekly for changes or they have problems. But if your a coach who just copies and pastes 90% of the same diet and training to all of their clients then yes it is an easy living. These coaches usually get found out quickly though, lose credibility and lose clientele


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

HDU said:


> Doesn't he claim he's natural as well lol


He used to post on here under the username @Van until he got banned a few years back. Definately not natural.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> He used to post on here under the username @Van until he got banned a few years back. Definately not natural.


Know for a fact not natural, it's on fb somewhere


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

OrganicSteel said:


> He used to post on here under the username @Van until he got banned a few years back. Definately not natural.


There are posts under that name from January this year?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> There are posts under that name from January this year?


This year? I cant view on my phone. However, definately used to post under that name.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

OrganicSteel said:


> This year? I cant view on my phone. However, definately used to post under that name.


Yup...

Last post : Yesterday, 11:36 AM


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Yup...
> 
> Last post : Yesterday, 11:36 AM


Either he's back then or someone has taken over the username.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Dave 0511 said:


> I think you just eat haribo.


Where do I sign?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

OrganicSteel said:


> He used to post on here under the username @Van until he got banned a few years back. Definately not natural.


I banned him

he was PMing members selling them gear.

apart from that I hear hes a nice guy. Pretty sure dutch scott and him tried to set up some sort of business a while ago but it didnt happen. I only heard Scotts side of course


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Yup...
> 
> Last post : Yesterday, 11:36 AM


Which post is that. last one I can see is 2010 before he got banned


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Which post is that. last one I can see is 2010 before he got banned


Oh lol. My mistake... it said Vans activity but actually it wasn't, it was his friends.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh lol. My mistake... it said Vans activity but actually it wasn't, it was his friends.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I banned him
> 
> he was PMing members selling them gear.
> 
> apart from that I hear hes a nice guy. Pretty sure dutch scott and him tried to set up some sort of business a while ago but it didnt happen. I only heard Scotts side of course


he hates scott now, he said scott told him that rick would "never amount to anything" lol

obviously just one side of it though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Why would a natty sell gear, that makes no sense


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> he hates scott now, he said scott told him that rick would "never amount to anything" lol
> 
> obviously just one side of it though


mate ur looking very shredded

the show aint for another 5 months u nah

when u next at gym

for catch up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> mate ur looking very sexy
> 
> the show aint for another 5 months u nah
> 
> ...


Fixed 

:lol:

You know I love you both :wub:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dazarms said:


> mate ur looking very shredded
> 
> the show aint for another 5 months u nah
> 
> ...


tonight mate at 5.30?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Get the phil learney podcasts on ITunes they are free and amazing, no one size fits all crap.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> Get the phil learney podcasts on ITunes they are free and amazing, no one size fits all crap.


They are very good, but Learney rarely gives much detail on the really interesting stuff. Of course this is his livelihood so fair play to him though. I wouldn't be giving too much stuff out for free either in his position, so I totally understand.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those Learney podcasts are awesome.


----------



## womesy (Feb 17, 2014)

I a member of the Let's Add Mass alumni and I thought I'd give my opinion on it. I decided to purchase the plan after wondering in and out of plans and not committing to them and in my mind I felt the plan would help me. I feel that its a plan thats suited for a beginner who has little knowledge of using a properly laid out plan.

What you get in the material is heavily exercise based, there was a bit on the diet side, however overall its more about the exercises.

Every group that joins in joins a private FB group to support each others, obviously Rick and the other guys contributed but i felt that i got more interaction when communicating with him on twitter.

Overall I could of saved the money a contacted someone on here to help me and my goals, however it was a lessoned learned and i did feel like i learnt a bit from the plan


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry pal I didn't get past "alumni".


----------

